# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  biến tần của mitsu E520 3.7kW

## quocquan

mình có con biến tần mitsu E520 3.7kw đang chạy cho 1 spinlde 1.5kw giờ muốn nâng cấp chạy thêm 1 con splide 1.5kw mà mình không biết set thế nào ?nhờ các bạn set giùm vì mình không biết set .giá cả nhiêu mình trả cám ơn.

----------


## khangscc

> mình có con biến tần mitsu E520 3.7kw đang chạy cho 1 spinlde 1.5kw giờ muốn nâng cấp chạy thêm 1 con splide 1.5kw mà mình không biết set thế nào ?nhờ các bạn set giùm vì mình không biết set .giá cả nhiêu mình trả cám ơn.


Cần gì set hả bạn lắp và và chiến thôi, lắp cho nó cái CP 3 pha để bật tắt khi dùng 1 hoặc 2 spindle

----------


## 9Sight

Lắp 2 cái spindle vào cùng 1 biến tần là xong mà vì biến tần đủ công suất. Ko cần setting.

----------


## Luyến

> Lắp 2 cái spindle vào cùng 1 biến tần là xong mà vì biến tần đủ công suất. Ko cần setting.


9sight đã trở lại và lợi hại hơn xưa.  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Hoài 9sight đã tái xuất giang hồ nhé các cụ

----------


## quocquan

> Cần gì set hả bạn lắp và và chiến thôi, lắp cho nó cái CP 3 pha để bật tắt khi dùng 1 hoặc 2 spindle


mình đã lắp thêm cp 3 pha để bật tắt khi dùng 1 hoặc 2 spinlde nhưng khi cho chạy 1 spinldle thì ok nhưng khi chạy cả 2 cái spindle thì chạy chút xíu nó báo lỗi k chạy nữa ( không chạy 2 cái luôn). mong giải đáp thắc mắc cám ơn các bạn nhiều.

----------


## imechavn

Bác cho chạy từng con độc lập để kiểm tra xem có spindle nào có vấn đề ko?

----------


## tranhung123456

> mình đã lắp thêm cp 3 pha để bật tắt khi dùng 1 hoặc 2 spinlde nhưng khi cho chạy 1 spinldle thì ok nhưng khi chạy cả 2 cái spindle thì chạy chút xíu nó báo lỗi k chạy nữa ( không chạy 2 cái luôn). mong giải đáp thắc mắc cám ơn các bạn nhiều.


 Cài paaramet lại p80 p81p82p83

----------


## quocquan

> Cài paaramet lại p80 p81p82p83


mình thật sự cám ơn bạn rất nhiều

----------


## quocquan

> Bác cho chạy từng con độc lập để kiểm tra xem có spindle nào có vấn đề ko?


mình chạy từng con độc lập ok hết nhưng khi mở 2 con cùng một lúc chạy chút báo lỗi ah mình mò hoài k được

----------


## tranhung123456

> mình chạy từng con độc lập ok hết nhưng khi mở 2 con cùng một lúc chạy chút báo lỗi ah mình mò hoài k được


lỗi gì cho mọi người biết mà chỉ cho 
còn chỉnh Pr9 mấy Ampe ví dụ 1 spindel  biến tần bác chỉnh 7A còn 2 cái  spindel 15A nếu pr9 thấp khi chạy 2 con nó báo quá Ampe nên lỗi

----------


## quocquan

> lỗi gì cho mọi người biết mà chỉ cho 
> còn chỉnh Pr9 mấy Ampe ví dụ 1 spindel  biến tần bác chỉnh 7A còn 2 cái  spindel 15A nếu pr9 thấp khi chạy 2 con nó báo quá Ampe nên lỗi


 nhưng ngặc nổi lúc mình mua máy chỉ có một spindle 1.5kw . giờ gắn 2 spindle vào mới báo lỗi mình k rành về set biến tần nữa .mình thật sự cám ơn các bạn diển đàn đã giúp mình .thành thật cám ơn bạn tranhung123456 rất nhiều vì bỏ thời gian giúp mình. bạn trần hùng ở đâu nếu ở gần mình sẽ mời bạn một chầu . cám ơn bạn rất nhiều.

----------


## quocquan

> nhưng ngặc nổi lúc mình mua máy chỉ có một spindle 1.5kw . giờ gắn 2 spindle vào mới báo lỗi mình k rành về set biến tần nữa .mình thật sự cám ơn các bạn diển đàn đã giúp mình .thành thật cám ơn bạn tranhung123456 rất nhiều vì bỏ thời gian giúp mình. bạn trần hùng ở đâu nếu ở gần mình sẽ mời bạn một chầu . cám ơn bạn rất nhiều.


   mình gửi bạn mẫu người ta set cho mình bạn xem thử xem nhé

----------


## tranhung123456

> mình gửi bạn mẫu người ta set cho mình bạn xem thử xem nhé


pr19 là theo số V của spindel ví dụ Spindel trên tem ghi là 220v thì bạn set 220V

nên reset parameter chỉ chỉnh những dòng sau
Pr1=400hz, Pr3 =400hz , Pr7 =2s Pr8=2s Pr18=400hz Pr19=220v Pr80=3Kw Pr82=15A Pr83=220v Pr84=400hz
còn Pr902 903 904 thì để canh chỉnh PWM từ 0v đến 10v
nên tải manual về mà theo đó mà chỉnh 
http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/...3/ib66813h.pdf

----------


## tranhung123456

> Cần gì set hả bạn lắp và và chiến thôi, lắp cho nó cái CP 3 pha để bật tắt khi dùng 1 hoặc 2 spindle


biến tần mitsu nó khó chụi lắm trước tớ mua 1 cái A500 5.5Kw về chạy cho con motor 3.7kw chỉ quên set pr19 mà cứ chạy 1 chút là báo lỗi 
sau này chạy con 3.7kw ko đủ tải nên mua con motor 7.5kw chạy lại sợ hư biến tần 
mới hôm qua mua con D740 7.5kw của bác khánh về lắp vô cài đặt cho chạy phải mất cả buổi chiều hôm qua chỉnh reset mà vẫn không dc sau để ý thấy dòng pr260 mặc định 9999 
mới chỉnh về 0 , sau đó mới chỉnh các dòng parameter khác đựoc

----------


## quocquan

> pr19 là theo số V của spindel ví dụ Spindel trên tem ghi là 220v thì bạn set 220V
> 
> nên reset parameter chỉ chỉnh những dòng sau
> Pr1=400hz, Pr3 =400hz , Pr7 =2s Pr8=2s Pr18=400hz Pr19=220v Pr80=3Kw Pr82=15A Pr83=220v Pr84=400hz
> còn Pr902 903 904 thì để canh chỉnh PWM từ 0v đến 10v
> nên tải manual về mà theo đó mà chỉnh 
> http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/...3/ib66813h.pdf


 biến tần mình báo lỗi vậy là gì bạn tranhung ?

----------


## tranhung123456

> biến tần mình báo lỗi vậy là gì bạn tranhung ?


 
cài paramet chưa đúng tớ cũng bị như vậy rồi nhứt óc cả tuần
 giữa biến tần với motor chua đúng nên reset parameter  cài lại từ đầu
Pr0 Pr1 Pr3 Pr18 Pr19 Pr80 Pr81 Pr82 Pr83 Pr71
thông số phụ thì cài Pr7 Pr8 Pr79 Pr15(Joy)
gọi Zalo video tớ chỉ cho từng bước

----------


## quocquan

> cài paramet chưa đúng tớ cũng bị như vậy rồi nhứt óc cả tuần
>  giữa biến tần với motor chua đúng nên reset parameter  cài lại từ đầu
> Pr0 Pr1 Pr3 Pr18 Pr19 Pr80 Pr81 Pr82 Pr83 Pr71
> thông số phụ thì cài Pr7 Pr8 Pr79 Pr15(Joy)
> gọi Zalo video tớ chỉ cho từng bước


mình thật sự cám ơn bạn rất nhiều , để mình xắp xếp nhờ bạn mình biết chút chút set giùm chứ mình k biết gi cả bạn ah. một lần nữa mình cám ơn bạn rất nhiều , bạn giúp mình nhiều quá.

----------

